# Costs involved with adopting a stray dog?



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

We've taken on a dog, possibly 2 - 3 years old, and will be off to the vets this evening to have him checked over etc.

Hopefully he won't already be chipped, so we will want him to be chipped for us, vaccinated against rabies and blood tested to start the Pet Passport process.

What's the going rate for all the likely vet treatments?

We have already given him a Drontal Plus worming tablet as he had been living rough for at least the last couple of months. When he was first spotted at the beginning of the year he was pitifully thin so may have been living rough much longer.

He is now putting on weight nicely and is becoming a very handsome boy!

We've not had a dog in Spain before so don't know what the costs are going to be.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neilmac said:


> We've taken on a dog, possibly 2 - 3 years old, and will be off to the vets this evening to have him checked over etc.
> 
> Hopefully he won't already be chipped, so we will want him to be chipped for us, vaccinated against rabies and blood tested to start the Pet Passport process.
> 
> ...


I think you are wonderful!!
We have almost two hundred abandoned dogs in our refuge so anyone who takes a dog off the streets is doing us and the lucky dog a huge favour. 
You will surely go to heaven!!!!!!!!
Now...we charge adoptees 120 euros which covers chip, vaccinations, neutering and passport. This is less than vets would charge as we have vets who work for free and we want to encourage adoptions.
But our local vet charges nothing for treating abandoned dogs that have been adopted.
So ask around as you may find a kind vet near you who will do the same.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

neilmac said:


> We've taken on a dog,


Sorry - don't believe you. No photo...


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for the information, we spoke to PEPA to see if there was any possibility of subsidised treatment but they say no funds for that kind of help but did give us the name of an English speaking vet near us, which is where we are going later.

Here's a couple of photos of him.....


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Sorry - don't believe you. No photo...


And one more...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

He looks happy. What are you calling him?


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> He looks happy. What are you calling him?


We have him answering to Digger 

He seems very willing to learn and sits when told too. He's incredibly gentle and is gaining confidence but unfortunately is scared of sudden movements. We can only guess at the trials he's had to face recently.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

neilmac said:


> We have him answering to Digger
> 
> He seems very willing to learn and sits when told too. He's incredibly gentle and is gaining confidence but unfortunately is scared of sudden movements. We can only guess at the trials he's had to face recently.


Sorry I doubted you - he looks great!

Our little rescue dog Fraggle (see my avatar) can be a bit of a problem sometimes - he doesn't like old men with sticks and little boys - probably has history with them. He also is aggressive with other dogs - but only when he's safely on the lead or in the car - he's a bit more careful when in their direct company. 

Sudden movements can make a dog snap which with Fraggle isn't too much of a problem - he's about the size of a small poodle, Digger looks quite big so it could be more of a problem with him. Fraggle once had a go at the beer delivery man when he suddenly came past him carrying a barrel (not his best moment).


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Sorry I doubted you - he looks great!


No problem 



jimenato said:


> Our little rescue dog Fraggle (see my avatar) can be a bit of a problem sometimes - he doesn't like old men with sticks and little boys - probably has history with them. He also is aggressive with other dogs - but only when he's safely on the lead or in the car - he's a bit more careful when in their direct company.
> 
> Sudden movements can make a dog snap which with Fraggle isn't too much of a problem - he's about the size of a small poodle, Digger looks quite big so it could be more of a problem with him. Fraggle once had a go at the beer delivery man when he suddenly came past him carrying a barrel (not his best moment).


We obviously need to keep an eye on him due to his size but have seen how gentle he is with other dogs particularly. 

We spend quite a lot of our time motorhoming and first saw him when we were staying by a nearby beach with a lot of other motorhomers many of whom had their own dogs. A Spaniel puppy belonging to a Dutchman would spend hours tormenting 'Digger' but he allowed it to pull him about in all directions, rolling on the floor with him, even holding the Spaniel's head softly in his mouth. He played very happily with the others too so for the time being other dogs don't seem to be a problem.

He's very friendly with people too but does just do this cowering thing if he gets worried :confused2:

We can only continue to build up his confidence.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we for some stupid reason have adopted 2 strays along with the 2 spaniels we bought over with us. The first stray cost us 125€ for injections but this did not include the rabies blood test. We had that done this week and that cost an additional 70€. So all we have to do now is have her spayed and the quote for that is 120€.
The latest one has just started his treatment and so far has only had his worming tab which cost 2.50€. If his stomach sorts it's self out then we will start his injections we are again banking on that costing 120€ approx. Will see what it costs to castrate him a little bit later.
All in all a lot of money but it's fun having all four causing chaos around the house. Good luck with yours and he looks a lovely dog.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> we for some stupid reason have adopted 2 strays along with the 2 spaniels we bought over with us. The first stray cost us 125€ for injections but this did not include the rabies blood test. We had that done this week and that cost an additional 70€. So all we have to do now is have her spayed and the quote for that is 120€.
> The latest one has just started his treatment and so far has only had his worming tab which cost 2.50€. If his stomach sorts it's self out then we will start his injections we are again banking on that costing 120€ approx. Will see what it costs to castrate him a little bit later.
> All in all a lot of money but it's fun having all four causing chaos around the house. Good luck with yours and he looks a lovely dog.


Another decent human being. You are restoring my faith in human nature which gets a severe battering all too often from experiences at our refugio of what people do to animals.
Reading the costs you've incurred makes me realise that we do provide a really good deal...passport etc. etc. plus a dog for 120 euros.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Another decent human being. You are restoring my faith in human nature which gets a severe battering all too often from experiences at our refugio of what people do to animals.
> Reading the costs you've incurred makes me realise that we do provide a really good deal...passport etc. etc. plus a dog for 120 euros.


I have 2 rescue cats.........

does that make me a decent human being


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Funnily enough we have never even considered totting up what Rubio costs us. He has been with us now for a year and sometimes, even now, gets spooked by a noise or something we can't hear and will keep looking round with his tail down if we are walking up the road on his "wee" walk. On one occasion, he went fifty yards, turned round and ran back to the house dragging me along behind him.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have 2 rescue cats.........
> 
> does that make me a decent human being


Doubly so!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Doubly so!


thankyou

especially since one of them has decided that her toilet is about 6 inches away from the litter tray


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing what they get up to when nobody's watching!

YouTube - Intelligent Dog


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I have 2 rescue cats.........
> 
> does that make me a decent human being



Yes...but I thought so anyway.
I must confess to not being fond of catrs but OH feeds a load of strays everry day.
As I see it, we are all animals.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a little campo dog that we were given soon after arriving in Spain, it was us or the bin and he was only three weeks old! He's now a menace, always into something he shouldnt, moults everywhere, but we love him to bits and really he's a dear little thing and almost seems to know that we saved him. I dont know how much he's cost us since we've had him, but vets are cheaper in Spain than the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We must have spent about 200€ on "Harvey" initially but that was for the full bifter (chipped, snipped & jabbed) and that's only a fraction of the cost over a lifetime.....if all goes well. 

If you take a dog on then you take on a massive responsibilty that will probably cost you a right bundle ....... but the joy you get is worth more than any money.:clap2:

To be honest I prefer dogs to kids but the responsibilty for both is (or should be) about the same IMO. Non doggy people will probably slag me off for that but I honestly believe if you can't offer a dog the same commitment you would give to your bairn then you shouldn't have a dog.

and anyway, when you've taken in a very thin, frightened, confused stray mutt:









and a couple of weeks later he's like this:









that's got to be worth the bill



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> We must have spent about 200€ on "Harvey" initially but that was for the full bifter (chipped, snipped & jabbed) and that's only a fraction of the cost over a lifetime.....if all goes well.
> 
> If you take a dog on then you take on a massive responsibilty that will probably cost you a right bundle ....... but the joy you get is worth more than any money.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Isnt he a lucky doggy, he's lucky he found you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

taking the best chair in the house looks about right


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

For the last one ' Alfie' who joined the club 2 years ago this May , we paid 30€ for the chip 17€ rabies jab, 17€ Dhppil, 6€ for worming tablets. Then 17€ 4 weeks later for the 2nd rabies. He hasn't got a paspport as I'm not proposing taking him anywhere , neither does ourother spanish dog López. The english dog Bud , has one which we did before we came with his brother who died a couple of years ago. The average cost of spaying a dog is 70/80€'s & for a ***** 150€'s , although I've heard of people paying around 200€.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, he's had his first quick visit to the vet who confirmed he has no existing chip (no charge for scan) and that he is no more than 3 years old which we are really pleased about.

So this evening he has an appointment for his chip, rabies jab, passport which comes to 100 Euro and in 2 weeks he'll go for the snip at 125 Euro.

In a month he'll have his blood test (forgot to ask cost) and all being well 6 months later his passport will be valid :rockon:

Have no problem paying for whatever treatment he needs as thats all part of the decision to take him into our family 

We had already given him a Drontal Plus worming tab at a very expensive petshop price of 36 Euro for 2 - will be buying online in future! - and he's about to be Frontlined at about 12 Euro a go.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Well, he's had his first quick visit to the vet who confirmed he has no existing chip (no charge for scan) and that he is no more than 3 years old which we are really pleased about.
> 
> So this evening he has an appointment for his chip, rabies jab, passport which comes to 100 Euro and in 2 weeks he'll go for the snip at 125 Euro.
> 
> ...


And amazingly he'll still love you after that lot


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

neilmac said:


> Well, he's had his first quick visit to the vet who confirmed he has no existing chip (no charge for scan) and that he is no more than 3 years old which we are really pleased about.
> 
> So this evening he has an appointment for his chip, rabies jab, passport which comes to 100 Euro and in 2 weeks he'll go for the snip at 125 Euro.
> 
> ...


Dont forget leishmenosis (spello). Normally they advise collars from May but my vet said with the warm weather its advisable now! I use drops every month because one of mine eat the colars but worth asking your vet!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Dont forget leishmenosis (spello). Normally they advise collars from May but my vet said with the warm weather its advisable now! I use drops every month because one of mine eat the colars but worth asking your vet!


Hi, yes thanks for the reminder. We did ask about it and as there is no vaccine we will be doing the same as you - collar and drops


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Hi, yes thanks for the reminder. We did ask about it and as there is no vaccine we will be doing the same as you - collar and drops


We found that Our Little Azor was allergic to the Excalibor collar so we use the drops.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We found that Our Little Azor was allergic to the Excalibor collar so we use the drops.


Same here mary... 2 of mine are fine with the collars but Nico always removed them and chewed them... in fact after wearing the collar he wouldnt even keep his own collar on for 6 months, so I use the drops also.. shame you have to do it every month!

I will be getting mine blood tested too... a friend of mine has a dog like your Azor, sorry HAD, the poor thing got sick and deteriorated very fast and it was thanks to this nasty condition so it made me think, maybe an annual test to be sure... at least they can deal with it then if it is a problem!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Dont forget leishmenosis (spello). Normally they advise collars from May but my vet said with the warm weather its advisable now! I use drops every month because one of mine eat the colars but worth asking your vet!


Which drops? because ours is allergic to the collar as well. We already use Frontline.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

neilmac said:


> We had already given him a Drontal Plus worming tab at a very expensive petshop price of 36 Euro for 2 - will be buying online in future! - and he's about to be Frontlined at about 12 Euro a go.


Why didn't the vet supply them ? Here in the vets the cost of a Drontal tablet is 3€. You require 1 per 10kgs of body weight. I did think of buying them online but unless the vet agrees he won't sign the book. Unlike the UK ,the worming tablets every 3 months are required to be entered in the dogs book & signed by the vet.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Why didn't the vet supply them ? Here in the vets the cost of a Drontal tablet is 3€. You require 1 per 10kgs of body weight. I did think of buying them online but unless the vet agrees he won't sign the book. Unlike the UK ,the worming tablets every 3 months are required to be entered in the dogs book & signed by the vet.


We wormed him before we saw the vet, the tablets we got are large and one is required per 35kg of dog weight.

We'll have to check the situation regarding online purchases.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Why didn't the vet supply them ? Here in the vets the cost of a Drontal tablet is 3€. You require 1 per 10kgs of body weight. I did think of buying them online but unless the vet agrees he won't sign the book. Unlike the UK ,the worming tablets every 3 months are required to be entered in the dogs book & signed by the vet.


Further to my reply yesterday we have now revisited the vet and your info is correct for around here too. The vet is of the opinion that Drontal, produced by Bayer is way overpriced as are the majority of their drugs and he will prescribe an equivalent at 3 Euro per tab per 10kg of body weight when required.

So 'Digger' has been fitted with his microchip, been vaccinated against rabies, also for distemper etc and has his passport - that little lot was 100 Euro.

In a couple of weeks he gets the snip at 125 Euro and in a month he will have a blood test at 85 Euro.

All in all he's a very happy chap and weighs in at a fraction under 30kgs.

Really must recommend the vet, very kind and gentle and most helpfully for us, he speaks excellent English. He is in Villalonga just inland from Gandia and trades as Vet Safor


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

neilmac said:


> All in all he's a very happy chap


Ask him again after he's had the snip!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

neilmac said:


> Further to my reply yesterday we have now revisited the vet and your info is correct for around here too. The vet is of the opinion that Drontal, produced by Bayer is way overpriced as are the majority of their drugs and he will prescribe an equivalent at 3 Euro per tab per 10kg of body weight when required.
> 
> So 'Digger' has been fitted with his microchip, been vaccinated against rabies, also for distemper etc and has his passport - that little lot was 100 Euro.
> 
> ...


Our vet changes between Drontal & Zipyran tablets, but both are the same price, 3€. 
This is an online supplier that I've used for frontline or equivalent pipettes & if you want Scalibor collars they are much cheaper.

Hyperdrug - Hyperdrug, Home of the Equine Pharmacy, Canine Chemists and Pigeon Pharmacy, pet medicines, wormers, and flea treatments I use this in place of Frontline , It's just as good & cheaper. FLEAD6. + I buythe scalibor collars from them 
I've also used this site ( Where it offers drontal XL tablets , 1 required for dog weight up to 35kgs @ £5,44 !!!!! ) Petmeds.co.uk: Selling Pet Medication, Royal Canin, Hills Prescription Diet, Frontline Spot On, Feliway, Seraquin, Drontal, Cosequin, James Wellbeloved and more... 
One thing to beware of using this site is that if you change the language to Spanish , Lots of the products like Frontline & Drontal disappear & are not available for supply to a Spanish address !! So if you want them it's easier to use a UK address.


----------

